# [php5-3]bloquer le systeme sur cette version ? (résolu)

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Je souhaite garder mon système sous php 5.3 uniquement, comment je fais pour que portage ne me propose pas de mettre à jour vers php 5-4 et toutes les dépendances associés ?

Merci à vous.

++Last edited by ibasaw on Tue Oct 09, 2012 7:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Un petit détour par la page man "portage" te donne la solution et la syntaxe appropriée pour "masquer" un slot particulier d'un paquet  :Wink: 

Solution 1 :

```
echo "dev-lang/php:5.4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Solution 2 :

```
mkdir /etc/portage/package.mask

echo "dev-lang/php:5.4" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/php
```

----------

## boozo

Compléments d'infos possiblement utiles ici : => Gentoo php upgrade guide  :Wink: 

----------

